# kigtropin blue flip off top real or fake ?



## ironman84 (May 15, 2011)

hi guys,

am new to this online discussion forums. i need some help and info on kigs. i ve got kigs from china. it came in a wee box with kigtropin brand printed on it. the vials have kigtropin labelling around them with dates and that with blue lids. on the lids it says 'flip off'. are these real? i was told by some one the real kigs apparently came with kigtropin writen on the lids and some came with the monogram engraved on the lids. mines also came with a wee instruction note in the box.

has anyone out there have used kigs like mines with blue flip off tops?? are mines legit ??

would greatly aprreciate some help and info on this guys


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

Post up some photos if you can.

The Kigs I used said Kigtropin on the lids.


----------



## ironman84 (May 15, 2011)




----------



## ironman84 (May 15, 2011)




----------



## ironman84 (May 15, 2011)

rich b , could you plz email me your source i will try them as well. how are you finding your kigs ?? how long u ve been on them for now ?? this is my second day on my kig so cant tell much, m shooting 5ius a day, but i ve no pain or lump in the injection site. i ve read that if its not legit you may get sore red lump on the injection site since its got hcg in the vials. m also gona do a pregncy test later this after noon on my kigs. i ve tried hygetropin 4 ius a day for a month in the past n got great result with n had all the side too. sore fingers and joints ,numb hands and the burning sensation as well.

Can you pls post some pics of your kigs so i can compare . thanx


----------



## danjames (May 15, 2011)

hi ive recently started a course of g-sci g tropin 100iu. im taking 5iu a day. i was just wondering how long shall i run this course for to get best results? my body fat is quite low anyway and im only using it to get rid of that little extra fat around my stomach to show my abs defined. i bought 2 boxes of the g sci g tropin. will this be enough to see good results? thanks! dan


----------



## ironman84 (May 15, 2011)

can yoyu email me your source, thanx


----------



## ironman84 (May 15, 2011)

danjames said:


> hi ive recently started a course of g-sci g tropin 100iu. im taking 5iu a day. i was just wondering how long shall i run this course for to get best results? my body fat is quite low anyway and im only using it to get rid of that little extra fat around my stomach to show my abs defined. i bought 2 boxes of the g sci g tropin. will this be enough to see good results? thanks! dan


From personal exp at 5 ius a day you will c ur bodyfat going down. i did 4 ius of hygetropin a day for a month with ECA and empty stomach cardio two to 3 times a week. plus my diet was reasonably clean. no soft drinks no sugar minimum carbs no oil or fried food etc. can you email me your source sif u dont mind thanx


----------



## ironman84 (May 15, 2011)

Rich-B said:


> Post up some photos if you can.
> 
> The Kigs I used said Kigtropin on the lids.


so what you think rich -b ? are mine good to use ?? can you post pics of your kigs plz . thanx


----------



## danjames (May 15, 2011)

ironman84 said:


> From personal exp at 5 ius a day you will c ur bodyfat going down. i did 4 ius of hygetropin a day for a month with ECA and empty stomach cardio two to 3 times a week. plus my diet was reasonably clean. no soft drinks no sugar minimum carbs no oil or fried food etc. can you email me your source sif u dont mind thanx


ive just come to the end of the first box and ive seen a slight difference in reduced body fat. diet is healthy and training is good. id email or message you about it but im new to this and i dont have a clue how to message people or even post my own thread! haha if you could tell me how ?


----------



## ironman84 (May 15, 2011)

danjames said:


> ive just come to the end of the first box and ive seen a slight difference in reduced body fat. diet is healthy and training is good. id email or message you about it but im new to this and i dont have a clue how to message people or even post my own thread! haha if you could tell me how ?


so m i mate. dont have much idea neither. whats your email id ??


----------



## ironman84 (May 15, 2011)

does your source sell kigs ?? if they do is it the same as mines?? i ve posted up some pics of mines ?? am not sure to sure if mines are legit or fake . rich - b uses kigs and hes got kigtropin written on his lids, my lids say 'flip off' as you can c in the pics .


----------



## ironman84 (May 15, 2011)

danjames said:


> ive just come to the end of the first box and ive seen a slight difference in reduced body fat. diet is healthy and training is good. id email or message you about it but im new to this and i dont have a clue how to message people or even post my own thread! haha if you could tell me how ?


did u get any side with ur gh?? like bloated feeling , sore joints and finger , numb hands and burning sensation ?? i did when i tuk hygetropin.


----------



## danjames (May 15, 2011)

ironman84 said:


> did u get any side with ur gh?? like bloated feeling , sore joints and finger , numb hands and burning sensation ?? i did when i tuk hygetropin.


havent had any side effects like that. just a slight headache....but nothing i cant cope with. those side effects dont sound too good. i was told joint pain might occur but after this first 100iu ive had its so far so good.


----------



## ironman84 (May 15, 2011)

danjames said:


> havent had any side effects like that. just a slight headache....but nothing i cant cope with. those side effects dont sound too good. i was told joint pain might occur but after this first 100iu ive had its so far so good.


it aint any severe sides mates. jus had burning sensation all the time in my upper hamstring and had numb hands every night and in the mornings . joint pains were not serious, however these sides are indication that ur gh is good stuff and its working as far m aware, but it depends on every person, everyones different some might get side some dont , some may get such side on high doses.


----------



## ironman84 (May 15, 2011)

ironman84 said:


> it aint any severe sides mates. jus had burning sensation all the time in my upper hamstring and had numb hands every night and in the mornings . joint pains were not serious, however these sides are indication that ur gh is good stuff and its working as far m aware, but it depends on every person, everyones different some might get side some dont , some may get such side on high doses.


so duz ur source sell kigs ???


----------



## danjames (May 15, 2011)

ironman84 said:


> it aint any severe sides mates. jus had burning sensation all the time in my upper hamstring and had numb hands every night and in the mornings . joint pains were not serious, however these sides are indication that ur gh is good stuff and its working as far m aware, but it depends on every person, everyones different some might get side some dont , some may get such side on high doses.


yeah thats true, indication that its legit stuff. ive had a mate who got a course and had no side effects, not even the good ones such as the weight loss and lean gains. have you tried g-tropin? is it similar stuff to hygetropin?


----------



## ironman84 (May 15, 2011)

danjames said:


> yeah thats true, indication that its legit stuff. ive had a mate who got a course and had no side effects, not even the good ones such as the weight loss and lean gains. have you tried g-tropin? is it similar stuff to hygetropin?


i vent used g tropin mate , i ve tried hygetropin which i was impressed with but too dear for me so got these kigs of the net which affordable but m not too sure if these are legit? do you if these are legit kigs ???


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

ironman84 said:


> so duz ur source sell kigs ??? wots ur email mate?


stop asking this ...if i were a mod i would ban you right now......ddi you not read the rules?


----------



## ironman84 (May 15, 2011)

apple said:


> stop asking this ...if i were a mod i would ban you right now......ddi you not read the rules?


right ok. its my first time on this today, you re right i jus glanced ova the rules wasnt too sure abt not askin this question. i wont now.


----------



## ironman84 (May 15, 2011)

ironman84 said:


> right ok. its my first time on this today, you re right i jus glanced ova the rules wasnt too sure abt not askin this question. i wont now.


but how m i supposed to find out wot i need to find out, thats the reason i joined this discussion site. m not too sure if i ve legit kigs? i ve posted pics of it as well. some say real kigs have kigtropin writen on the lids and mines say flip off !


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

ironman84 said:


> but how m i supposed to find out wot i need to find out, thats the reason i joined this discussion site. m not too sure if i ve legit kigs? i ve posted pics of it as well. some say real kigs have kigtropin writen on the lids and mines say flip off !


Asking questions is cool, asking for a source will get you banned like right now.

Keep it clean and you can stay.


----------



## ironman84 (May 15, 2011)

guys need help ! has any one used or heard of kigs with blue flip off tops ??? are the good to use or fake ??


----------



## ironman84 (May 15, 2011)

i ve done pregncy check on my kigs it came back as negative !


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

havent heard or seen any fakes of kigs but even the real ones are the lowest quality gh you can buy imo(your look just fine) ...there just gerniric hgh with a label slapped on them mate ....nothing more ,nothing less...if i was going to use gh it wouldent be kigs/rips/blue tops /ugl ect ......


----------



## ironman84 (May 15, 2011)

apple said:


> havent heard or seen any fakes of kigs but even the real ones are the lowest quality gh you can buy imo(your look just fine) ...there just gerniric hgh with a label slapped on them mate ....nothing more ,nothing less...if i was going to use gh it wouldent be kigs/rips/blue tops /ugl ect ......


dats wot i thot blue tops with kig labels on them.. y wouldnt u use gh u mentioned in ur post ?.. wot wud u use instead ??


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

ironman84 said:


> dats wot i thot blue tops with kig labels on them.. y wouldnt u use gh u mentioned in ur post ?.. wot wud u use instead ??


May I make a suggestion?

Your posts are very hard to read with the text speak abbreviations, can you clean that up a bit?

I agree with apple, worst sides I ever got were the blue top generic Chinese stuff, yet the gains I didn't notice really.


----------



## ironman84 (May 15, 2011)

hackskii said:


> May I make a suggestion?
> 
> Your posts are very hard to read with the text speak abbreviations, can you clean that up a bit?
> 
> I agree with apple, worst sides I ever got were the blue top generic Chinese stuff, yet the gains I didn't notice really.


sorry, what i meant was why wudnt you use kigs or other ghs you mentioned in your post earlier ?

i ve 200 ius that am gona use and see how i get on and will post result once it starts kicking in.

you said you worst sides but not much gains .. how many ius were you taking?? .. am taking 5 ius a day.... i ve heard you have go upto 8 to 10ius a day for cell division and for new muscle gains .


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

i belive kig/rips/ect are a mix of a small ammout of gh and some peptides mixed in to make up the right ammount of powder in the vial ...a step up from kigs/rips would be hygetropins /jins and then your hg hgh but beware mate it can get real costly if you dont know the right source or your not clued up about gh and without any disrepect it seems you dont have much knowalge on gh ...


----------



## ironman84 (May 15, 2011)

hackskii said:


> May I make a suggestion?
> 
> Your posts are very hard to read with the text speak abbreviations, can you clean that up a bit?
> 
> I agree with apple, worst sides I ever got were the blue top generic Chinese stuff, yet the gains I didn't notice really.


have you tried generic green top?? my supplier claims that green tops are better than normal blue tops.


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

ironman84 said:


> have you tried generic green top?? my supplier claims that green tops are better than normal blue tops.


so he has sold you kigs and now he is saying green tops are better? i suspose the price tag is also higher ? no diffarance from green tops to blue tops ,kigs to rips ..there all gerneric mate and low quality.


----------



## ironman84 (May 15, 2011)

apple said:


> i belive kig/rips/ect are a mix of a small ammout of gh and some peptides mixed in to make up the right ammount of powder in the vial ...a step up from kigs/rips would be hygetropins /jins and then your hg hgh but beware mate it can get real costly if you dont know the right source or your not clued up about gh and without any disrepect it seems you dont have much knowalge on gh ...


yea thats true am new to gh world .. my first gh cycle was hygetropin and it was costly but the result were great. fat loss was amazing and pumps were great as well with sides as well, numb hands and burning sensation.

Thats my whole point of joining this discusion forum so i can get some knowlegde on gh... The reason i ve bought kigs because they were realy cheap as compared to hygetropins i bought in the past. I know cheap is not alway the best !

I will see how i get on with the blue tops with 5 ius a day once am done with them am just gona stick to green tops ! what are your views on green tops gh ??


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

ironman84 said:


> have you tried generic green top?? my supplier claims that green tops are better than normal blue tops.


No, I have used hyge before, humatrope, sizan(sp), blue tops, and peptides.

I liked the humatrope the best, but it was so expensive its not funny.

Blues were cheap, and at just 2iu a day I still felt some CTS symptoms, at 4iu the sides were not tolerable what so ever. I could not open up a bottle of orange juice.

Playing X-Box was next to impossible too:lol:


----------



## ironman84 (May 15, 2011)

hackskii said:


> No, I have used hyge before, humatrope, sizan(sp), blue tops, and peptides.
> 
> I liked the humatrope the best, but it was so expensive its not funny.
> 
> ...


lol.. was it that bad ! did you not see any new muscle gains at all ??

how many ius of humatrope did you take and what kinda results did you get with it ?? what was your diet like when you were taking gh ??


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

ironman84 said:


> lol.. was it that bad ! did you not see any new muscle gains at all ??
> 
> how many ius of humatrope did you take and what kinda results did you get with it ?? what was your diet like when you were taking gh ??


Diet on humatrope was same, but I lost 4 pounds and 4" on my waist, so there was defo fat burning properties.

I did 2iu ED for like 6 months.

Only sides I got were when I ate I used to get cramps in my jaws where the muscles were so pumped I had to stop chewing and massage them.

This is pharma stuff and far too expensive for me.

I got an inheritance and blew alot of it on GH:lol:


----------



## ironman84 (May 15, 2011)

hackskii said:


> Diet on humatrope was same, but I lost 4 pounds and 4" on my waist, so there was defo fat burning properties.
> 
> I did 2iu ED for like 6 months.
> 
> ...


so what do you think is the minimum dose required for gaining new muscles ?? i ve heard 8ius is needed ed for it but am taking 5ius a day. what kinda results am i looking to get apart from fat loss.

its my third day on it and i am getting sore joints in my knees and elbows with 5 ius a day . do i ve to up the dose if am looking to get new muscle ? am not in any rush for gaining new muscle cells . so do you think 5 ius a day over a period of 6 to 7 months is any good for that purpose ??


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

ironman84 said:


> so what do you think is the minimum dose required for gaining new muscles ?? i ve heard 8ius is needed ed for it but am taking 5ius a day. what kinda results am i looking to get apart from fat loss.
> 
> its my third day on it and i am getting sore joints in my knees and elbows with 5 ius a day . do i ve to up the dose if am looking to get new muscle ? am not in any rush for gaining new muscle cells . so do you think 5 ius a day over a period of 6 to 7 months is any good for that purpose ??


If you are getting sides at 5iu a day then I doubt you can take more.

I remember the sides being so bad that I had to do tons of warmup just to train, at some point your not going to be able to train as hard due to pain in the joints and joint stiffness.

You want to gain more size, then eat. Eating is the most anabolic thing you can do.


----------

